# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  anyone recognise this authenticity certificate?

## Jason G

I know I've seen this certificate somewhere before, just not sure if it was with some junk brand or a good one!

----------


## Joo-Hwan Lee

Looks like a "junk brand" to me.

Frankly, I find the whole "certificate of authenticity" among production swords to be laughable.  Why does anyone need a certificate for an "authentic" _Chinese replica_?

The only exception to this I can understand is maybe Hanwei's "limited edition" pieces.  Other than that, those certificates aren't worth the paper they are printed on.

----------


## Jason G

I couldn't give a rat's tail about the certificate itself, just want to know who the maker is, as I looked at a photo of a katana recently with the same cert in the same style box. Just can't recall who the maker is..... may well be junk but I just want to id it or it's going to bug the heck out of me!




> Looks like a "junk brand" to me.
> 
> Frankly, I find the whole "certificate of authenticity" among production swords to be laughable.  Why does anyone need a certificate for an "authentic" _Chinese replica_?
> 
> The only exception to this I can understand is maybe Hanwei's "limited edition" pieces.  Other than that, those certificates aren't worth the paper they are printed on.

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

I don't believe this sword has a distinct maker as it's production stuff coming from Longquan in China. John Lee sells this type of sword but also Musashi and a few dozen more...

----------


## k.moralee

> Looks like a "junk brand" to me.
> 
>  Why does anyone need a certificate for an "authentic" _Chinese replica_?
> 
> The only exception to this I can understand is maybe Hanwei's "limited edition" pieces. Other than that, those certificates aren't worth the paper they are printed on.


Hey JH. I hear what you're saying about them being worthless as for as authenticity goes however they are invaluable when importing to the UK due to the restrictions. I've only been collecting now for 3 years so unsure how long they have been using these. They carry a lot of info on the swords construction which seems to placate suspicios customs officers  :Smilie:

----------


## Jason G

Ok guys, I got an answer, it's Made by "Master Jack Zhu", the swords come from Longquan... Evilbay must have been where I seen it before.





> Looks like a "junk brand" to me.
> 
> Frankly, I find the whole "certificate of authenticity" among production swords to be laughable.  Why does anyone need a certificate for an "authentic" _Chinese replica_?
> 
> The only exception to this I can understand is maybe Hanwei's "limited edition" pieces.  Other than that, those certificates aren't worth the paper they are printed on.

----------

